# O2 sensor is reading lean, causing problems, dealership says its my down pipe....



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Sorry everyone!*
*This issue was resolved under warranty months ago.*
*Unfortunately Syntrix's army of ass hats and trolls have bumped it in an attempt to be funny or something. How lame is that!*
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
I took my car to the dealership to have my O2 sensor replace because I'm throwing all these problems:


_Quote »_000304 - Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor B1 S1: Malfunction in Circuit 
P0130 - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - Intermittent - MIL ON
012902 - Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor B1 S1: Internal Resistance Implausible 
P3266 - 008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
012885 - Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor B1 S1; Heating Circuit: Regulation at Upper Limit 
P3255 - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - Intermittent

004243 - Bank 1; Fuel Measuring System 2: Malfunction 
P1093 - 008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent

000768 - Random/Multiple Cylinder Misfire Detected 
P0300 - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - MIL ON
000769 - Cylinder 1: Misfire Detected 
P0301 - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - MIL ON
000770 - Cylinder 2: Misfire Detected 
P0302 - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - MIL ON
000771 - Cylinder 3: Misfire Detected 
P0303 - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded
000772 - Cylinder 4: Misfire Detected 
P0304 - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - Intermittent



They told me they will have to charge all the labor costs because its throwing the codes because of the down pipe. Apparently the sensor is fine. They said its reading lean because its a bigger pipe.... Why? No one else has this problem? Plus, 1.5 hours for that? WTF!!? I just got raped. I'm right back where I started and I have to pay money.








They suggest installing a spacer....but that would make it read even lower. What the hell did everyone else do? 

_Modified by Arin at 3:35 PM 10-5-2007_


_Modified by Arin at 7:39 PM 12-10-2007_


----------



## dieselgeek (Jun 23, 2004)

*Re: O2 sensor is reading lean, causing problems, dealership says its my down pipe.... (Arin)*

Sorry to hear that dude. No prob here. I would go to a performance shop and ask them. They might be a little more honest with you


_Modified by dieselgeek at 8:31 PM 10-5-2007_


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: O2 sensor is reading lean, causing problems, dealership says its my down pipe.... (dieselgeek)*

No, they were honest with me and said if I find that the o2 sensor is bad they will refund my money, but nothing is resolved and I have to pay for it. I understand what they are saying... the pipe's bigger, the sensor may not be reading the correct levels because of that and throws codes thinking its bad... but I've never heard of anyone else reporting this issue. What the hell could be wrong? Not threaded down far enough?


----------



## ZWStewart (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: O2 sensor is reading lean, causing problems, dealership says its my down pipe.... (Arin)*

Could these problems be related to you new fuel pump or latest software update? 
I know you are going to say no way, but can you absolutely confirm that is not the new pump or related software?


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: O2 sensor is reading lean, causing problems, dealership says its my down pipe.... (ZWStewart)*

Yes. This has been like this for 1000's of miles before I got the fuel pump.
Sept 6th is the oldest saved log I have with the code being thrown.


_Modified by Arin at 3:48 PM 10-5-2007_


----------



## ZWStewart (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: O2 sensor is reading lean, causing problems, dealership says its my down pipe.... (Arin)*

I though the car needed to be "code free" before you flashed it.


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: O2 sensor is reading lean, causing problems, dealership says its my down pipe.... (ZWStewart)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ZWStewart* »_I though the car needed to be "code free" before you flashed it.


The car throws codes if you have a lightbulb out.


----------



## ZWStewart (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: O2 sensor is reading lean, causing problems, dealership says its my down pipe.... (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_
The car throws codes if you have a lightbulb out.


I don't think a lightbulb will cause misfires. lol


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: O2 sensor is reading lean, causing problems, dealership says its my down pipe.... (ZWStewart)*

the misfires are cause because the o2 sensor is not reading the correct values.


----------



## ZWStewart (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: O2 sensor is reading lean, causing problems, dealership says its my down pipe.... (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_the misfires are cause because the o2 sensor is not reading the correct values.


Well is sure isn't a light bulb. What dealer flashed the update on your car while it had all these codes? And why did you spend $1000 on a pump before replaceing a $100 O2 sensor if you new that it was bad.


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: O2 sensor is reading lean, causing problems, dealership says its my down pipe.... (ZWStewart)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ZWStewart* »_

Well is sure isn't a light bulb. What dealer flashed the update on your car while it had all these codes? And why did you spend $1000 on a pump before replaceing a $100 O2 sensor if you new that it was bad.



Completely irrelevant. Stop being a dick. I'm looking for answers.
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## ZWStewart (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: O2 sensor is reading lean, causing problems, dealership says its my down pipe.... (Arin)*

If you were lean, shouldn't you be having fuel trim codes?
come to think of it, I have never seen a 2.0tfsi log that showed a lean condition. I think the car will go into limp mode befre it gets lean.


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: O2 sensor is reading lean, causing problems, dealership says its my down pipe.... (ZWStewart)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ZWStewart* »_If you were lean, shouldn't you be having fuel trim codes?
come to think of it, I have never seen a 2.0tfsi log that showed a lean condition. I think the car will go into limp mode befre it gets lean. 

The service manager just suggest that it was running lean and I took her word for it. Makes sense... if its seeing less it would assume lean rather than rich. All I know is its not measuring something correctly which is this code: 
004243 - Bank 1; Fuel Measuring System 2: Malfunction
P1093 - 008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
If I clear the codes, that one usually pops right back up, however the car does operate code free from time to time. It's not 100% always being thrown which is why I thought the sensor was ****ed up. It also doesnt always misfire. For example, right after I did the pump it was fine for a good hour or so. Then when I got home, let it sit for about an hour and went out again, it misfired like before. I've been waiting for my 20k service to have it replace under warranty... and now, it looks like I have to pay $140 to have it not fixed and have nothing answered.


_Modified by Arin at 4:09 PM 10-5-2007_


----------



## ZWStewart (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: O2 sensor is reading lean, causing problems, dealership says its my down pipe.... (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_
The service manager just suggest that it was running lean and I took her word for it. Makes sense... if its seeing less it would assume lean rather than rich. All I know is its not measuring something correctly which is this code: 
004243 - Bank 1; Fuel Measuring System 2: Malfunction
P1093 - 008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
If I clear the codes, that one usually pops right back up, however the car does operate code free from time to time. It's not 100% always being thrown which is why I thought the sensor was ****ed up. It also doesnt always misfire. For example, right after I did the pump it was fine for a good hour or so. Then when I got home, let it sit for about an hour and went out again, it misfired like before.
_Modified by Arin at 4:07 PM 10-5-2007_


Look into buying a VAG-Com, they are great for checking AFR, then you wont have to take the service guys word for it. j/k.











_Modified by ZWStewart at 3:11 PM 10-5-2007_


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: O2 sensor is reading lean, causing problems, dealership says its my down pipe.... (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_
The service manager just suggest that it was running lean and I took her word for it. Makes sense... if its seeing less it would assume lean rather than rich. All I know is its not measuring something correctly which is this code: 
004243 - Bank 1; Fuel Measuring System 2: Malfunction
P1093 - 008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
* If I clear the codes, that one usually pops right back up*, however the car does operate code free from time to time. It's not 100% always being thrown which is why I thought the sensor was ****ed up. It also doesnt always misfire. For example, right after I did the pump it was fine for a good hour or so. Then when I got home, let it sit for about an hour and went out again, it misfired like before.
_Modified by Arin at 4:07 PM 10-5-2007_
 
If in bold is true you have either a dead pre-cat 02 sensor or a burnt or grounded wire lead going to that 02 sensor. The dealer is in correct IMO , just change the 02 sensor the reason its still running decent is because its using the MAF for the fueling . 
Go to block 032 in your measuring blocks of VAG and see what the second # is if its zero the 02 sensor is shot for sure ! ! ! ! !







Bob.G


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: O2 sensor is reading lean, causing problems, dealership says its my down pipe.... (ZWStewart)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ZWStewart* »_

Look into buying a VAG-Com, they are great for checking AFR, then you wont have to take the service guys word for it. j/k.









_Modified by ZWStewart at 3:11 PM 10-5-2007_

I have one.


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: O2 sensor is reading lean, causing problems, dealership says its my down pipe.... (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_ 
If in bold is true you have either a dead pre-cat 02 sensor or a burnt or grounded wire lead going to that 02 sensor. The dealer is in correct IMO , just change the 02 sensor..


Which is why I took it to the dealership in the first place, but they are saying its probably not dead, pay us $140 for this information and 'deal with it'. 
I guess I could replace it and then show them to get a refund, but I'm still out the 100 bucks for the sensor.


----------



## ZWStewart (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: O2 sensor is reading lean, causing problems, dealership says its my down pipe.... (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_
I have one.

What does you block 31 look like? Surely you have AFR logs of Before and After the pump install and update flash.


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: O2 sensor is reading lean, causing problems, dealership says its my down pipe.... (ZWStewart)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ZWStewart* »_
What does you block 31 look like? Surely you have AFR logs of Before and After the pump install and update flash.

I never did 31. I didnt know which one to log for AFR and at this point I dont have time to do it all weekend. I needed the car fixed so I could go on vacation and have a 100% properly functioning car. Now I'm rushign around and getting **** all over. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: O2 sensor is reading lean, causing problems, dealership says its my down pipe.... (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_ 
Go to block 032 in your measuring blocks of VAG and see what the second # is if its zero the 02 sensor is shot for sure ! ! ! ! !








Bob.G


Bob, if it comes back and is not dead then should I not assume it's broken and keep the same o2 sensor? This is the problem, I don't know what to do. If its not dead, as they say, what can be done to fix the problem? It's all on my end now and I really have no idea what I'm supposed to do.


_Modified by Arin at 4:27 PM 10-5-2007_


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: O2 sensor is reading lean, causing problems, dealership says its my down pipe.... (Arin)*

02 sensors dying really isnt that uncommon. Try replacing it and see what happens. Those first four codes really point to it, and everything that follows it would be the aftermath. Might not be a bad ideal to change plugs at the same time. Good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Bulletproof Auto at 3:34 PM 10-5-2007_


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: O2 sensor is reading lean, causing problems, dealership says its my down pipe.... (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_
Bob, if it comes back and is not dead then should I not assume it's broken and keep the same o2 sensor? This is the problem, I don't know what to do. If its not dead, as they say, what can be done to fix the problem? It's all on my end now and I really have no idea what I'm supposed to do.

_Modified by Arin at 4:27 PM 10-5-2007_
 
long pm sent







Bob.G


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: O2 sensor is reading lean, causing problems, dealershi ... (Bulletproof Auto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bulletproof Auto* »_02 sensors dying really isnt that uncommon. Try replacing it and see what happens. Those first four codes really point to it, and everything that follows it would be the aftermath. Might not be a bad ideal to change plugs at the same time. Good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by Bulletproof Auto at 3:34 PM 10-5-2007_
 
I would do this exact thing if it was my car and go from there .







Bob.G


----------



## Tubarros (Oct 8, 2007)

Hello, i'm from spain and i have the same trouble and DTC's
I have 55000km and i have replaced the o2 sensor when i have 45000. Now, with 50000 i have to replace it another time, it has been broken for 2 times...
Now im going to install my 3rd o2 sensor, and remember that i never chipped my car...
My GTI has an atp downpipe and atp intake. Never chipped.


----------



## Tubarros (Oct 8, 2007)

004243 - Bank 1; Fuel Measuring System 2: Malfunction 
P1093 - 008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 53691 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 21:49:43
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 756 /min
Load: 22.3 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 66.0°C
Temperature: 24.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1010.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.097 V
009236 - Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor B1 S1 Voltage too Low / Air Leakage / Sample Error 
P2414 - 008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 53691 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 21:49:55
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 759 /min
Load: 17.6 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 66.0°C
Temperature: 25.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1010.0 mbar
Voltage: 13.970 V
008598 - Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor B1 S1: Signal too High (Rich) 
P2196 - 004 - No Signal/Communication - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100100
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 4
Mileage: 53760 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 22:10:47
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 2814 /min
Load: 63.5 %
Speed: 114.0 km/h
Temperature: 86.0°C
Temperature: 22.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1010.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.224 V
000313 - Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor B1 S2: Response too Slow 
P0139 - 004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 53772 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 22:15:36
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 3512 /min
Load: 12.5 %
Speed: 120.0 km/h
Temperature: 89.0°C
Temperature: 24.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1000.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.224 V
004372 - Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor; B1 S2: Internal Resistance too High 
P1114 - 008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 53772 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 22:15:36
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 3512 /min
Load: 12.5 %
Speed: 120.0 km/h
Temperature: 89.0°C
Temperature: 24.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1000.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.224 V
Readiness: 0000 0000


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (Tubarros)*

I've reset the codes, removed the plug, and re screwed the plug back in tightly with the special spark plug tool. I've driven it for only 10 miles but no codes yet. The adapting has shown a -3 on block 32. I'll Go for a drive and try to get about 20 or so miles on it to see if it throws any of the codes again.


----------



## Revo Technical (Jan 9, 2003)

Who put in the DP? I bet they ruined the sensor.
A larger diameter pipe will not make it appear leaner.
Just replace the sensor.


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (Arin)*

I just logged about 50 miles and saw block 32 as high as -5.9 at one point and ended on -4.7. Stopped and started the car once, checked the codes at the end and have another.
004243 - Bank 1; Fuel Measuring System 2: Malfunction
P1093 - 008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
If the sensor is actually reporting back data, what the heck else should I do? Replacing the sensor at this point wouldnt do anything, would it?
... Suggestions?


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (Robin @ Revo Technik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Robin @ Revo Technik* »_Who put in the DP? I bet they ruined the sensor.
A larger diameter pipe will not make it appear leaner.
Just replace the sensor.


I put it in, and I suspected I ruined the sensor. This is the first exhaust I've ever done. However, if its still pulling back data could it just be messed up and not totally broken?


----------



## Revo Technical (Jan 9, 2003)

You probably twisted the wiring out of the sensor just a bit, when that happens you get intermittent codes and loss of signal as evidenced by your DTCs.


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (Robin @ Revo Technik)*

Thats totally possible. I'll have to take it off when it cools down to see if the wires are seated properly... if not I'll just have to try a new sensor.
Thanks!


----------



## Looo (Sep 21, 2006)

*Re: O2 sensor is reading lean, causing problems, dealership says its my down pipe.... (Arin)*

Check this out.
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/inde...04243
It's probably still the fuel pump


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: O2 sensor is reading lean, causing problems, dealership says its my down pipe.... (Looo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Looo* »_Check this out.
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/inde...04243
It's probably still the fuel pump










It's not. I replaced it with a brand new apr pump the other day.


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: O2 sensor is reading lean, causing problems, dealership says its my down pipe.... (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_
The service manager just suggest that it was running lean and I took *her *word for it. 
_Modified by Arin at 4:09 PM 10-5-2007_

well there is your mistake #1








dude get a new b1s1 and replace it yourself, that will fix your problem. dont buy her bs that you dp is messing up the flow to ur sensor. especially if they said they will refund you. 
i told you before that the first sensor is the one that reads a/f and if its messed up its highly likely that you'll get the codes that you are getting. swap the sensor out for a new one and i guarantee you will be fine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by prodigymb at 7:49 PM 10-8-2007_


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: O2 sensor is reading lean, causing problems, dealership says its my down pipe.... (prodigymb)*

Should I just buy one from the dealership so it has the oem plugs or should I hack up a universal one?


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: O2 sensor is reading lean, causing problems, dealership says its my down pipe.... (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_Should I just buy one from the dealership so it has the oem plugs or should I hack up a universal one?

dealershop http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif that way u'll have the invoice from them as well, or i can call and find out tommorrow how much i can get it for and if its significantly cheaper than ill pick one up for you and u'll still have an invoice from a VW dealership


----------



## Tubarros (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_I just logged about 50 miles and saw block 32 as high as -5.9 at one point and ended on -4.7. Stopped and started the car once, checked the codes at the end and have another.
004243 - Bank 1; Fuel Measuring System 2: Malfunction
P1093 - 008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
If the sensor is actually reporting back data, what the heck else should I do? Replacing the sensor at this point wouldnt do anything, would it?
... Suggestions?


Only one, replace o2 sensor...
I had the same problem.
You have a power loss?


----------



## Revo Technical (Jan 9, 2003)

I think at this point, hacking together plugs wouldn't be the most prudent thing to do when you're troubleshooting an intermittent connection in the first place.
Eh?


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: O2 sensor is reading lean, causing problems, dealership ... (NeuspeedMK5GTI)*

It's maitino again!
+ Reported and + Banned. (THANKS!)

BTW, I ordered the pump and DP together directly following waterfest. The problem with the O2 sensor started to pop up down the road a bit after the DP install.
I'll be picking up a new sensor from the dealership and I'll take it from there.


_Modified by Arin at 1:34 PM 10-9-2007_


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: O2 sensor is reading lean, causing problems, dealership ... (Arin)*

O2 sensor was replace last week and I'm happy to report that close to 400 miles and a week later (****ing work commute) I'm not throwing any codes. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Arin at 1:54 PM 10-20-2007_


----------



## munky18t (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: O2 sensor is reading lean, causing problems, dealership ... (Arin)*

did the stealership reimburse you?


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: O2 sensor is reading lean, causing problems, dealership ... (munky18t)*

They threw it in for free and said they would cover it under warranty because they thought it would pass vw warranty standards.


----------



## reubenski (Oct 31, 2007)

*Re: O2 sensor is reading lean, causing problems, dealership ... (Arin)*

I've been having similar problems. CE light will come on for a few miles, lack of acceleration/ power and occasional missing. The dealership said it was running lean because of the Bad O2 sensor.The dealership replaced the O2 sensor, the wire connecting it to the ECU and pulled and checked all the pins in the wiring harness and finally had a "custom" harness made from VW. That took from about 5K to about 20K. That seemed to fix the problem, but now my GLI seems to lack power and acceleration again, but no CEL or missing. It's like the turbo doesn't put out the power it used to. I will take it back to the dealership, but I feel like now I'm at their mercy and they'll less inclined to admit any linkage to the previous problem (or even admit there is something wrong with the car) for fear of having to replace the vehicle as it is now way past the State's Lemon Law standards and they know I'm tired of it. Since there is no CEL, all I can say is, "The car is lacking acceleration, no really, it is!"
Any suggestions? I thought of buying a boost guage so I can monitor the turbo's performance. What should it read?


----------



## blackvento36 (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: O2 sensor is reading lean, causing problems, dealership ... (reubenski)*

My car was born with a bad O2 sensor. From day it suffered from misfires, CELs, and intermittent loss of power on acceleration. dealer replaced the O2 sensor and I've not had a single probnlem since, and my 3" DP isn't causing issues.


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: O2 sensor is reading lean, causing problems, dealership ... (reubenski)*

Do you have access to a vag com? you may be throwing codes that are not tripping the CEL.


----------



## xGTI_Speed_BYx (Apr 10, 2007)

people y the hell are we all having problems with the o2 sensor.... i think that VW made a big ass mistake with the sensors i been at the dealer 5 times for a check engine light.. 3 times all because of the o2 sensor they changed it twice and now they put all new harnes and cables from my sensor to my esu LETS SEE WILL IT TURN ONN AGAIN


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (xGTI_Speed_BYx)*

The pre or post cat o2 sensor?
I speculated that I had something to do with the sensor not working.


----------



## 1bad_gti (Oct 27, 2007)

I just put the APR turbo back on my car and I tripped some codes and got a cel. I discoed the battery, recoed it after a couple of minutes, and no more cel. Drove around about 20 miles and cel came back on, so straight to the dealership I went. (I don't have VAG) I had thrown all kinds of codes and one of them was the o2. They reset the codes and said everything was fine. But I may throw another code for the o2 later. Yup, he was right. About another 20 miles later. I am going to have my ECU flashed with the exhaust specific program to see if that will help out. I dont really trust the dealer to give me all the info I want, even though they let me sit right there and watch them. I probably screwed up the sensors wires when I installed the exhaust (I did not disco the electrical connection).


----------



## ExPunkStar (May 14, 2007)

*Re: O2 sensor is reading lean, causing problems, dealership says its my down pipe.... (Arin)*

I was always under the assumption that the APR Stg. II (full TBE) software disables the sensor completely. Maybe not, but I don't have any issues, nor have I heard of anyone else up to this point. I think the problem here is that you are trusting your mechanic (never ever trust a mechanic - sorry mechanics on this board but it's true), who would of course blame any after market part (heck if you only had an after market intake I bet that would be the culprit instead.)
Call APR and ask what is going on for a second opinion, since their software regulates all the fuel, boost, etc. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by ExPunkStar at 5:32 PM 11-5-2007_


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: O2 sensor is reading lean, causing problems, dealership says its my down pipe.... (ExPunkStar)*

Your first O2 sensor is absolutely needed for the car to run properly so they sure as hell don't disable that.


----------



## ExPunkStar (May 14, 2007)

*Re: O2 sensor is reading lean, causing problems, dealership says its my down pipe.... (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_Your first O2 sensor is absolutely needed for the car to run properly so they sure as hell don't disable that.
















No I meant the exhaust sensor by the cat. I thought that was shut off for obvious reasons, er.. maybe not.


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: O2 sensor is reading lean, causing problems, dealership says its my down pipe.... (ExPunkStar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ExPunkStar* »_
No I meant the exhaust sensor by the cat. I thought that was shut off for obvious reasons, er.. maybe not.

You are talking about the secondary O2 sensor, that should have been clear.
You are better off calling them


----------



## Piraat (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (Piraat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Piraat* »_









Wow, what a ****ing baby!


----------



## Piraat (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_
Right... Would you mind showing me proof of this?
What a douche...

Your deleted thread with faked revo logs?


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (Piraat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Piraat* »_
Your deleted thread with faked revo logs? 

hahaha, that was in response to other fudged logs.. It was quite obvious it was a joke, especially when I posted this:








Get your facts straight.


----------



## Piraat (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 26, 2001)

*Re: (Piraat)*

What is pathetic is that some loser actually dedicated some portion of his life to come up with this. Nowhere is the phrase 'Get a life' more fitting than here.


----------



## Piraat (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]R* »_What is pathetic is that some loser actually dedicated some portion of his life to come up with this. Nowhere is the phrase 'Get a life' more fitting than here.

'Get A Life'
Like hiring a prized Taco Bell Employee to work at APR? THATS GETTING A LIFE!


----------



## iThread (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (Piraat)*

Done.


----------

